# CMA CGM Ships vhf calling.



## Nogginthenog (Jan 3, 2018)

Just wondering if the CMA CGM ships use the full title when making VHF calls.
I see the new ship to be inaugerated in september is going to be called CMA CGM Antoine de Saint Exupery now thats one hell of a mouthful if your going to be using all of that each time to call or answer on the VHF, does anybody know if they cut out the CMA CGM bit in practice.


----------



## Alistair Macnab (May 13, 2008)

*What Ship?*

Running in the Indian Ocean between Mombasa and Singapore, as Third Mate, I had difficulties with my morse reading by lamp with the
JOHAN VAN OBENBARNEVELT and TJITJALENKA.
They were a bit much for me to read but so were my prosaic responses:
ETTRICKBANK which always floored others with the E, T, and T at the beginning which were always read as a very slow dot dash dash! (U) only to floor them by the subsequent R etc. at normal speed.

Alistair.B\)


----------



## loco (Dec 10, 2010)

In my experience, at least their initial call to the (Sunk) pilot station they use the full name.

It tends to be cut down a bit on subsequent calls, but not always-usually when the pilot has boarded and is on the radio!


Martyn


----------



## BobClay (Dec 14, 2007)

Worth noting when they name ships the Morse code is rarely considered. Hence the number of times CP Ship Fort Assiniboine had the odd problem. :sweat:


----------



## umtali (Oct 23, 2005)

Nogginthenog said:


> Just wondering if the CMA CGM ships use the full title when making VHF calls.
> I see the new ship to be inaugerated in september is going to be called CMA CGM Antoine de Saint Exupery now thats one hell of a mouthful if your going to be using all of that each time to call or answer on the VHF, does anybody know if they cut out the CMA CGM bit in practice.


Port Control and Pilots at Brisbane used the full name when calling and replying.


----------

